# This is how a remake should be done



## Desecrated (Sep 1, 2008)

The Wolf Man (2009)

The wolf man 2009

Emily Blunt ... Gwen Conliffe

Benicio Del Toro	... Lawrence Talbot

Anthony Hopkins	... Sir John Talbot

Hugo Weaving	... Det. Aberline

Original Music by
Danny Elfman 

Makeup Department
Rick Baker	.... special makeup effects


----------



## Karl Hungus (Sep 1, 2008)

How do you know this is how it should be done? It's not out yet, it could be a complete turd. I'm not saying it will be bad, I'm really looking forward to it myself, it looks terrific. But there's been quite a few films that looked good on paper, and they turned out to be poop.

I'd wait untill the film is out before proclaiming about it being how things should be done.


----------



## Chris (Sep 1, 2008)

Dear Karl,

Having a movie blog doesn't give you cause to try and sound elitist. 

Regards,

- Chris


----------



## Naren (Sep 1, 2008)

Looks pretty promising to me. Has a ton of actors I like: Benicio Del Toro, Hugo Weaving, and Anthony Hopkins. 

Even if it isn't that good of a movie, I'm betting I'll enjoy watching it.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Sep 1, 2008)

Chris said:


> Dear Karl,
> 
> Having a movie blog doesn't give you cause to try and sound elitist.
> 
> ...



I'm not trying to sound elitist, and I'm a little insulted by that assertment Chris. I'm not trying to sound like anything, all I'm doing is offering my opinion, which I think has a very valid point behind it. If you've taken me up as trying to sound like a dick, sorry, I really don't mean it to come across like that. 

Seriously, all I'm saying is that The Wolf Man isn't released until next year, it's still in post-production, so it's kinda jumping the gun saying that it's how a remake should be done, when the film itself isn't even done yet. It's like saying that a meal is cooked to perfection, while it's still being cooked.

Sorry if my point came across as blunt, I'm not trying to be an asshole about it, I'm not berating or insulting Desecrated for his thread, and I'm certainly not trying to sound elitist. All I'm doing is giving my honest $0.02 on the subject, and that's hardly being elitist.

Kind reguards, Karl.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Sep 1, 2008)

Karl Hungus said:


> I'm not trying to sound elitist, and I'm a little insulted by that assertment Chris. I'm not trying to sound like anything, all I'm doing is offering my opinion, which I think has a very valid point behind it. If you've taken me up as trying to sound like a dick, sorry, I really don't mean it to come across like that.
> 
> Seriously, all I'm saying is that The Wolf Man isn't released until next year, it's still in post-production, so it's kinda jumping the gun saying that it's how a remake should be done, when the film itself isn't even done yet. It's like saying that a meal is cooked to perfection, while it's still being cooked.
> 
> ...



It's okay, I still  u!


----------



## Karl Hungus (Sep 1, 2008)

Lucky Seven said:


> It's okay, I still  u!



I  you too man, and together, we'll get through this. We'll make things work, even if they don't approve of our


----------



## Desecrated (Sep 1, 2008)

Karl Hungus said:


> How do you know this is how it should be done? It's not out yet, it could be a complete turd. I'm not saying it will be bad, I'm really looking forward to it myself, it looks terrific. But there's been quite a few films that looked good on paper, and they turned out to be poop.
> 
> I'd wait untill the film is out before proclaiming about it being how things should be done.



Oooo I'm sooo sorry, 

Let me rephrase, When picking a team for making a remake, this is how you should do it.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Sep 1, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> When picking a team for making a remake, this is how you should do it.



Well, it might be worth noting that the guy who wrote Se7en is doing the screenplay.


----------



## sakeido (Sep 1, 2008)

How could this movie suck then?  It's going to rule!


----------



## Karl Hungus (Sep 1, 2008)

sakeido said:


> How could this movie suck then?  It's going to rule!



Well, director Joe Johnston (I) could pull another Jurassic Park III (2001)

It's possible.


----------



## Desecrated (Sep 1, 2008)

Karl Hungus said:


> Well, director Joe Johnston (I) could pull another Jurassic Park III (2001)
> 
> It's possible.



The director is the weak link, but when you have such a good team you should be able to pull it of, I'm really lyrical about rick baker doing the mask makeup, he has been talking about the old universal movies for years and his effect in werewolf in london is still some of the best work in the business.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Sep 1, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> The director is the weak link, but when you have such a good team you should be able to pull it of, I'm really lyrical about rick baker doing the mask makeup, he has been talking about the old universal movies for years and his effect in werewolf in london is still some of the best work in the business.



It's always fantastic when old-school effects are used. CGI is great, but practical makeup and effects have be capable of holding up extremely well over the years, just take a look at The Thing or An American Werewolf in London. Even if it's not a great film, at least the werewolf is going to be awesome.


----------



## sakeido (Sep 1, 2008)

Karl Hungus said:


> It's always fantastic when old-school effects are used. CGI is great, but practical makeup and effects have be capable of holding up extremely well over the years, just take a look at The Thing or An American Werewolf in London. Even if it's not a great film, at least the werewolf is going to be awesome.



Practical effects holding up in the long run? IMO, the best examples: the car chases from Bullit or Ronin. Modern car chases suck ass because of CG.


----------



## Desecrated (Sep 1, 2008)

Karl Hungus said:


> It's always fantastic when old-school effects are used. CGI is great, but practical makeup and effects have be capable of holding up extremely well over the years, just take a look at The Thing or An American Werewolf in London. Even if it's not a great film, at least the werewolf is going to be awesome.



I hate when cgi have a major role in the effect apartment, CGI is awesome when it's used sparsely to fix small details but when it becomes jar jar binks or Smeagol, I puke in my mouth.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Sep 1, 2008)

sakeido said:


> Practical effects holding up in the long run? IMO, the best examples: the car chases from Bullit or Ronin. Modern car chases suck ass because of CG.



True. But it's not just CGI that's ruining modern car chases, or just about any action film, it's that damned "Shakeycam" technique too, nearly put me off the whole Bourne Trilogy. 



Desecrated said:


> I hate when cgi have a major role in the effect apartment, CGI is awesome when it's used sparsely to fix small details but when it becomes jar jar binks or Smeagol, I puke in my mouth.



Ah I loved Smeagol! I think the Lord of the Rings films were the perfect blend of CGI and practical effects, as they used a lot of different techniques, some very oldschool, to achieve what they wanted, like forced perspective and miniatures. Gollum is an excellent example, because he was backed by a terrific performance from Andy Serkis.

That said, I find I don't hate CGI as much as a lot of people do.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Sep 1, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> I hate when cgi have a major role in the effect apartment, CGI is awesome when it's used sparsely to fix small details but when it becomes jar jar binks or _*Smeagol*_, I puke in my mouth.



Considering that I'm a huge Weta Digital and Weta Workshop fan (I even belong to their forum) I take offense to this.


----------



## Desecrated (Sep 1, 2008)

Lucky Seven said:


> Considering that I'm a huge Weta Digital and Weta Workshop fan (I even belong to their forum) I take offense to this.



You shouldn't be offended, you should be ashamed  




















Sorry kyle,


----------



## Naren (Sep 1, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> You shouldn't be offended, you should be ashamed



I throw that back right atcha... blasphemer.


----------



## Desecrated (Sep 1, 2008)

Naren said:


> I throw that back right atcha... blasphemer.



From you, I accept that.


----------



## Naren (Sep 1, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> From you, I accept that.



Accept your fate... young desecrated one... for the time of wolf men... is at hand.


----------

